# iPad: sauvegarder des documents sur le bureau



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Octobre 2010)

Hello,

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de sortir les documents que l'ont crées de leurs application?
Par exemple, une feuille de calcul Number de l'application number?
L'intérêt serait de voir leurs icônes s'afficher directement sur le bureau de l'iPad, et les glisser ensuite dans dropbox. (application similaire à l'idisk qui permet de sauvegarder/partager des données dans le nuage. Actuellement je ne peux que accéder au contenu de ma dropbox depuis mon iPad, je ne peux pas y uploader des documents, faute de savoir où ils sont stocker en interne...

Des idées?


----------



## twinworld (29 Octobre 2010)

depuis Numbers pour iPad, je sais pas si c'est possible (j'ai pas Numbers pour iPad), mais depuis Pages pour iPad, il y a un bouton "Mes documents". Quand je clique dessus, j'accède à l'ensemble des documents de Pages et là, parmi les options, je peux envoyer par mail, sauver sur iTunes, envoyer sur iWork.com, copier sur l'iDisk, ou copier sur un Webdav (là vous mettez l'adresse du serveur de Dropbox, votre nom d'utilisateur et votre mot de passe). Le seul inconvénient de ces solutions, est qu'il n'est pas possible de travailler directement sur la copie qui serait stockée sur le serveur. 

Il me semble avoir lu que c'est possible avec Documents to Go, mais c'est pour des fichiers MS Office. 

Il n'est pas contre pas possible de sauver les documents sur le bureau de l'iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

peut etre avec  iCab mobile..?


----------



## twinworld (29 Octobre 2010)

Avec iCab Mobile non plus, il n'est pas possible de sauver sur le bureau de l'iPad. Je l'ai installé. Il permet tout un tas de chose, mais pas cela.


----------



## Leced (26 Novembre 2010)

l'ipad n'a pas de bureau. il s'agit d'un lanceur d'application.
tente une application genre Goodreader pour gérer tes fichiers


----------

